#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which are best eCommerce platforms in 2019?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


It becomes a difficult task when we want to choose a best eCommerce platform for our online store. Because there are lots of eCommerce platforms available in the market which give us endless choices. One of my friend want to start an eCommerce business and he decided to use shopify as It offers services like payments, customer engagement tools and marketing to run an effective online store.But I want to make sure whether his choice is right or is there is any better option.So guys can you tell me the best eCommerce platforms in 2019?


Thank you.

----------


## Bhavya

> There are many E-commerce platforms and custom ecommerce web design company some are listed below.1) Branex 2) Shopify Plus. 3) BigCommerce. 4) Magento. ...5) WooCommerce. 6) Squarespace.7) Wix. Big Cartel.


Thanks For your reply Zubair, first time heard about Branex, Can you please tell me the special features on Branex?

----------

